# Grizzly Tog Trip Canceled!



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

The call just came in. The Grizzly Tog charter has been CANCELED! by the Capt. As of now there is no make up date for a another trip as the boat is booked up.

At 6pm I will be leaving for PLO. Talked to Fish On, he's been there since Tue. and just got home this morn. Good Blue bites every night with fish up to 30". They got their limit of Striper every night with some nice trout tossed in the mix. Sounds like fun to me, I'm outa here....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry about the cancelation everyone. It just ain't worth it going out in tha kinda weather, at least the predicted weather. Me and Jason were at IRI and the weather really calmed down, oh well. The reports weren't looking good for tog anyway. I will call tomorrow and see if I can reschedule for some time next month. 
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

yeah sux but like anthony said maybe we can reschedule for a later date we will see.


----------

